# Verloren brood (AN en dialect)



## Frank06

Hoi,

Men klutse enkele eieren, voege er eventueel wat melk, kaneel en suiker aan toe. Men dope een sneetje brood in het eimengsel, bakke het sneetje en servere het met suiker, siroop, confituur of andere zoetigheden.
Dit is geen culinair forum, maar ik vroeg me toch af hoe in jullie streek dit eenvoudige gerecht (of een eventuele variant) genoemd wordt.

Thuis noemden wij het _gebakken bokes_, (boke = boterham, sneetje brood) maar ik weet niet in hoeverre dat "familietaal" is. (Mijn roots liggen in Boechout en Lier, +/-15km van Antwerpen). _Verloren brood_ en het mij althans in deze context onsmakelijk klinkende _wentelteefje_ zijn andere namen voor min of meer hetzelfde gerecht.

Welke naam gebruiken jullie (en waar)? Hebben jullie nog andere benamingen (in jullie dialect)?

Alvast bedankt!

Frank


----------



## Joannes

Wij aten dat eigenlijk niet thuis. Op de scouts (waar Antwerps de voertaal was ) noemden we dat *verloren brood*.

Ik weet dat het ook *gewonnen brood* wordt genoemd, maar geen idee door wie.


----------



## MaxJ

Hier wordt het gewoon een Wentelteefje genoemd. Op wikipedia staat een link naar de benoeming van dit lekkere gerecht.


----------



## Grytolle

Mijn vriendin noemt het Wentelteefje(s)


----------



## Bull's Eye

Van Daele schrijft _wentelteefje_ voor als officiële benaming en laat _gewonnen brood_ als Belgisch Nederlands toe. _Verloren brood_ is een gallicisme van het Franse _pain perdu_, maar komt vaker voor in het Vlaamse dialect dan _gewonnen brood_.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,
Bedankt en welkom!



Bull's Eye said:


> Van Daele schrijft _wentelteefje_ voor als officiële benaming en laat _gewonnen brood_ als Belgisch Nederlands toe.


Fijn van Van Dale dat-ie het toelaat .


> _Verloren brood_ is een gallicisme van het Franse _pain perdu_, maar komt vaker voor in het Vlaamse dialect dan _gewonnen brood_.


Dat was ook mijn idee: verloren brood klinkt mij vertrouwder in de oren dan gewonnen brood. Maar de resultaten van Google (voor Belgische sites) lijken dit subjectieve gevoel tegen te spreken:
- verloren brood: 3.890 (6.860 zonder de 'Pagina's uit België')
- gewonnen brood: 11.700 (12.900).

(Voor alle duidelijkheid, ik hecht niet al te veel belang aan de precieze cijfers, maar ik heb toch wel de indruk dat het op een trend kan wijzen en hier gaat het over een trend van -50, -60%, toch wel afgetekend).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## krolden

Ik gebruik meestal de term "gewonnen brood" en soms "wentelteefjes". (regio Antwerpen)


----------



## Def

Ik woon in Antwerpen en gebruik een ander woord: koekebokes. Duidelijk dialect, maar van waar? Antwerps? Limburgs of West Vlaams?


----------



## Joannes

Def said:


> Ik woon in Antwerpen en gebruik een ander woord: koekebokes. Duidelijk dialect, maar van waar? Antwerps? Limburgs of West Vlaams?


Of idiolect 

Heb je reden om aan te nemen dat het geen Antwerps/Brabants zou zijn? West-Vlaams lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk. Daar eten ze geen bokes maar _stuttn_.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Eerst en vooral welkom!


			
				def said:
			
		

> Ik woon in Antwerpen en gebruik een ander woord: koekebokes. Duidelijk dialect, maar van waar? Antwerps? Limburgs of West Vlaams?


Fantastisch woord .

Ik heb eens gekeken in West- en Oostvlaamse dialectwoordenboeken, maar kan het daar niet in terug vinden. Maar dat wil niet zoveel zeggen.
Google geeft twee hits. Ik kom zelf uit het Lierse / Antwerpse, maar ik heb het nog nooit gehoord.
In het oudere _Algemeen Vlaamsch Idioticon_ vind ik wel _koekebrood_, maar dat blijkt totaal iets anders te zijn. Datzelfde boek geeft trouwens ook aan dat bo(ke) eerder Brabants/Antwerps is.

Ik ben dus heel benieuwd aan het worden: kan je iets meer vertellen over de hoe, waar en wanneer? Ik bedoel, was het woord gebruikelijk in je familie, van wie heb je het geleerd (ouders, grootouders), heb je al gehoord buiten familiekring?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Def

Wel, ik dacht aan West-Vlaams en Limburgs net omdat mijn grootouders langs de ene kant van daar zijn. Het zit zeker al even in de familie, ik heb het immers geleerd van men grootouders. Lans de andere kan het zijn mijn grootouders gewoon uit Antwerpen en zij gebruiken het ook. Wie nu begonnen is en wie heeft overgenomen zou ik eens moeten vragen. Voor zover ik weet gebruikt niemand anders dit woord, al zou ik het raar vinden moest dit enkel in mijn familie voorkomen. 
In het Antwerps Dialect woordenboek komt het woord ook niet voor. De enige link is misschien koekenbak, wat onderandere pannenkoek betekent. 
Ik gebruik het in ieder geval veel liever dan "wentelteefjes" (afschuwelijk woord). 
In ieder geval leuk dat jullie geïnteresseerd zijn.


----------



## Furor

Hei, 

sorry dat ik deze even oprakel.
In (Zuid-)West-Vlaanderen (Izegem, Lendelede) noemt men dit _klakoards_ (klak'oards) of laat men de d/t weg: klakoars.


----------



## Peterdg

Joannes said:


> Ik weet dat het ook *gewonnen brood* wordt genoemd, maar geen idee door wie.


Door ons (Vlaams Brabant) Mijn grootmoeder (Oost Vlaanderen) noemde het ook zo.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Furor said:


> sorry dat ik deze even oprakel.


Geen probleem, het blijft leuk!


> In (Zuid-)West-Vlaanderen (Izegem, Lendelede) noemt men dit _klakoards_ (klak'oards) of laat men de d/t weg: klakoars.


Bedankt!
Je klakkaard is terug te vinden in het _West-Vlaams etymologisch woordenboek_ van Debrabandere. Blijkt dat zelfs Kiliaan het al kende als _klackaerd_, _ghewendt broodt_ ("panis ovis et lacte maceratus").

Frank


----------



## Furor

Ik heb het boek ook liggen, maar kan er wegens een recente verhuis niet aan. Staat er verder een verklaring bij over de oorsprong van klakkaard?

Ik neem aan dat ghewendt aan de oorsprong ligt van wenden en wentelen, en bij uitbreiding wentelteefje?


----------



## Frank06

Furor said:


> Ik heb het boek ook liggen, maar kan er wegens een recente verhuis niet aan. Staat er verder een verklaring bij over de oorsprong van klakkaard?


Het wordt in verband gebracht met _klakken_, 'met kletsend geluid werpen',  aldus Debrabandere.

F


----------

